# Looking for duck lease or club



## GaHunterJones (Feb 15, 2016)

Me and a buddy are looking to get a lease or join a club in Tennessee or Mississippi 2016-2017 waterfowl season!


----------



## GaHunterJones (Mar 7, 2016)

ttt


----------



## GaHunterJones (Aug 8, 2016)

ttt


----------

